# how big are you arms



## wraith (Jun 22, 2003)

just curious to hear some measurements from around the board ,mine are 15 right now ,i know thats not real big but compared to a guy with 11 inch arms im a monster lol jk


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

If it makes you feel better, mine are only 15 3/4 cold right now.  Ouch.


----------



## wraith (Jun 22, 2003)

what were they when you started working on them.i started three months ago and have gained an inch and a half


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I think they started around 14" probably... were up to 17" about a year ago.  Then I took some time off to sit on my thumb and get skinny   Now I'm working to reverse that and am back in it.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

btw, this might have been better in the training forum... doesnt really belong in the supplements forum


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you measuring flexed? As a freshman in high school, I was 5'9" and had 15.25" arms about, I think I got to 15.75" at the end of the year.

6'2" 231 and 18.25" cold (flexed), best ever was 18.5" and I'm trying to break a rut right now so its time for some punishment!


----------



## turtleguy11688 (Jun 22, 2003)

my right arm is 17''  and my left is 16 1/2 or 3/4 i forgot,
 i have been working out for almost 4 months and i got about an inche growth ,

jess


----------



## Malachor (Jun 23, 2003)

I started out with 13 inch arms on the button and I'm at 16 inch arms right now in 3 years.  Not too bad for not being 100% serious and not having a set diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

I currently am taping at around 18 cold, but flexed.  I have been able to keep my size while dropping 20 pounds and about 6-7% BF, which I am pleased with.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wraith *_
> i started three months ago and have gained an inch and a half



Yeah ok


----------



## rburton (Jun 23, 2003)

18.25 in cold @ BWT of 250 w/11% BF


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 23, 2003)

Just measured mine at 15".  Hmm...they're bigger than I thought they were.


----------



## Brad140 (Jun 23, 2003)

July2003-13 3/4" 130 pounds 14yrs old 15%bf
January2003-12"105 pounds 13yrs old 14.6%bf
Measurements are taken cold.I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 23, 2003)

17" cold, but still growing. I have never measured pumped.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rburton *_
> 18.25 in cold @ BWT of 250 w/11% BF



that is pretty damn big....have any pics?


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 23, 2003)

16 cold and progressing nicely.  Dont ask me what they were when I started lifting.


----------



## wraith (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah this would have been better in the training forum sorry,but i knew it would get a lot of responses...still wanna hear from gorpo he looks really big on his picture


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

can girls post? 

mine are 12" cold


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn J'Bo you got some arms.

Mine are 11.5" cold.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

man..I dun got me sum girlie man arms.....

Hey Jodi! IS that w/ the new hair cut?


----------



## wraith (Jun 23, 2003)

hell yeah girls can post ,nice arms btw


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2003)

Forget measuring everything "cold", what is this all about? 

Measure pumped! 

I strive for every extra inch I can get.


----------



## wraith (Jun 23, 2003)

i measure pumped also i think its more vain but like prince said strive for every inch


----------



## Skib (Jun 23, 2003)

15.5


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 23, 2003)

After seeing J'Bo and Jodi's numbers, guess I'll be doing arms tomorrow!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> can girls post?
> 
> mine are 12" cold



And that's completely ripped too isn't it?  Great job


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

For me "pumped" means triceps + 1/2" and biceps + 1/3" or so. So together nearly an inch in a reguarl workout if I did both together. If I did higher reps, then maybe more.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> And that's completely ripped too isn't it?  Great job



no i am about 11.75 when i am ripped. normally about 12. will be about 13 this off season.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no i am about 11.75 when i am ripped. normally about 12. will be about 13 this off season.



That's excellent. It's nice to see you don't lose much when dieting. Wish I could lose only .25" when I stop eating.

Your the best!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

your sweet....well it seems as though i am a genetic freak cause i have been eating about 4700 cal a day this week and i have only gained 3 lbs and am still ripped.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 23, 2003)

31.5" long


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

@ dunc


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 23, 2003)

That is from the acromion process to the tip of my finger.  And yes, ladies, I am all in proportion


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> That is from the acromion process to the tip of my finger.  And yes, ladies, I am all in proportion


so....your left side is as long as your right side?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

k guys i lied.....just got home from work and measured the arms....i am ripped still and i am 12"....so that means i gained another 1/4".  hoping to get to 12.5" by Nationals


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

lia lair, pants on fire......
(is this the part where I volounteer to hose you off, peel those pants off and check you to make sure thre were no injuries???
I'm a friend. I would do these things for you....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> lia lair, pants on fire......
> (is this the part where I volounteer to hose you off, peel those pants off and check you to make sure thre were no injuries???
> I'm a friend. I would do these things for you....



really? well actually i have a couple dr's to help me out with that already...thanks though


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

like I said...just trying to be a friend and offer my services....


(I knew I should have been a Dr...)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> 31.5" long



Are you 8 foot tall? I'm 6'2" and to my wrist is only 21," which makes it sound like you divided your reach in half or your very, very tall. With a closed fist my reach (both arms) is 72"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 23, 2003)

The acromion process is at the top of the shoulder (The bump at the end of the clavicle),  and I am going to my finger tip.  I am 5'11" and, as I said, in proportion.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

he means his pee pee


----------



## Malachor (Jun 23, 2003)

pee pee, ha.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok, using that method I get 32 3/4"


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2003)

Mine are R=17.25 L=16.75  @ 5'9 and 188lbs.  These are cold measurments as I can't measure shiat when I'm pumped.. kind of like trying to wash your hair after agood arm workout. Just can't do it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2003)

Right now I am 12 3/4 flexed. And I am lean as hell. 
I bet when off contest diet my bi's will be kicking well over 13"


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Right now I am 12 3/4 flexed. And I am lean as hell.
> I bet when off contest diet my bi's will be kicking well over 13"



How lean is hell by the way. I would like to see you and J'Bo arm wrestle.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Right now I am 12 3/4 flexed. And I am lean as hell.
> I bet when off contest diet my bi's will be kicking well over 13"



Holy smokes Leslie  when did you get so damn big? thats awesome....where are our pics babe? 

BTW PB&J....Les and i wrestle but it includes jam busters, honey and watermelons....right les


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy smokes Leslie  when did you get so damn big? thats awesome....where are our pics babe?
> 
> BTW PB&J....Les and i wrestle but it includes jam busters, honey and watermelons....right les




   Holy, now that sounds like a good time!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> How lean is hell by the way. I would like to see you and J'Bo arm wrestle.



Not only would I like to see it, I'd pay to see them wrestle.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2003)

good cause i could use the money right now


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

12 1/2 inches at 15 years old. does bone structure have anything to do with it? I have skinny wrists.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, actually the calculators online to estimate your "maximum potential" use wrist size to help determine natural potential. Since muscle goes "over" the bone, then bone is going to become part of your 'size' as well. Look at Flex Wheeler with small bones and wierd muscle shape, and even at under 230 pounds he looked great.

I think my wrist size is 6 3/4" which is not that big, when I was a freshman in high school I had a little over 15" arms but I was 5'9", how tall are you? I was benching a mere 160 my first year, I think I got to 180 or 185 by the end of the year, not exactly spectacular.


----------



## bigpump23 (Jun 24, 2003)

16 inches cold but i am 20 so i  am not too woried, i have bigger arms then all my friends at school and i am still young , they will get alot bigger especially during my 1-ad/4-ad cycle


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yes, actually the calculators online to estimate your "maximum potential" use wrist size to help determine natural potential. Since muscle goes "over" the bone, then bone is going to become part of your 'size' as well. Look at Flex Wheeler with small bones and wierd muscle shape, and even at under 230 pounds he looked great.
> 
> I think my wrist size is 6 3/4" which is not that big, when I was a freshman in high school I had a little over 15" arms but I was 5'9", how tall are you? I was benching a mere 160 my first year, I think I got to 180 or 185 by the end of the year, not exactly spectacular.



mine are about the same. 6 3/4'. im 5'8" but im pretty lanky still right now. my dad is 5' 8" but hes got bigger wrists and hes thicker. i think my bones are gonna get bigger, cause its faimly genes. i heard stories about my grandpa being a lean 190 at 5'9" without ever touching a weight. i only bench like 130 but its by far my worst lift. I'd say my max squat is aorund the 210 range since i did 155 12 times without much difficulty today. and my military press is descent too. like i said I kinda got that lanky teenage long arms for my size look, I think that makes benching harder with longer arms but im not sure. I know I dont really have impressive lifting stats but im so much stronger now then i was when i started 8 months or so ago. But i used to be weaker and now im probably in the top half of guys in my grade, so no one fucks with me anymore


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2003)

Ummm, well like others around 15.75.  Used to be 14.5 or aound there (less I mean).  So in about 24 months, I've put on 1.25 inches.  Not bad for someone who's not so serious?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> and my military press is descent too. like i said I kinda got that lanky teenage long arms for my size look



My millitary press isn't too great. In fact I would say bench is probably my best movement now, so I think subconciously I have somehow been cutting other things short. My back is improving ALOT though, so thats a good thing.

Other guys that bench around what I do seem to be tossing around 225 for reps and that seems like madness to me. I can press 85s for a few reps, with a straight bar I dont go over 185.

I'm 6'2" and I think my reach is about 72", I already forgot. I am pretty sure of that though because I remember a boxer that was only about 5'10" and had a 74.5" reach, and was described as having long arms. Long arms and short legs help with deads, so maybe you will do really well with deads for awhile.


----------



## aceman (Jun 24, 2003)

*arms*

17 cold and I am 44 yrs old not to bad for and old fart!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

actually im kinda high-waisted too, so my legs aren't all that short. some guys taller than me have waists lower than mine, but its not that bad. my main problem with deads is getting my grip stronger.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> Other guys that bench around what I do seem to be tossing around 225 for reps and that seems like madness to me. I can press 85s for a few reps, with a straight bar I dont go over 185.


What is your max Mudge???


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2003)

Stuck at 345 for a good while. I can do 315 for 3, maybe another but I have no spot but once in a blue moon. I am playing with my routine in hopes of breaking my rut.

Did 2 weeks of 15 rep ala HST, and now am just plain old upping the volume.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2003)

You should be able to rep 225 then easy!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2003)

225 is a warmup! I can pump out 15 reps relatively easy, never done more than that.


----------



## wraith (Jun 25, 2003)

i wore myself out the other day curling and doing tri extentions then tryed to bench and could only get 155 up 4 times and 180 up once ,still dont know my max but wanna get up to around 300


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2003)

If you do bench after triceps and biceps, thats going to happen. Chest uses triceps, delts, lats, and pecs.


----------



## wraith (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah its just hard to wait some times when i get in the gym all the benchs are being used and ive gotten myself so pumped up before i got in  the gym i cant wait for them to get out of the way. you know


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 11, 2003)

I HAVE 15 3/4 ARMS. I HAVE ONLY BEEN DOING A WORKOUT FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND HAVE TAKEN TIME OFF IMBETWEEN. I AM ONLY 17. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO 18 ARMS WHEN I AM 18. I DONT REALLY HAVE A GOOD DIET EITHER.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

chris.......pst turn the caps off....your yelling


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 11, 2003)

I personally am trying to achieve the classical Greek standards ( see picture: http://www.sandowmuseum.com/rome.jpeg ) for ideal body proportion. This standard is based on neck size and requires that the bicep and calf and neck be the same size (chest, leg, waist are also specific mathematical ratios of the same). I have a 16??? neck so I want to get to a size 16??? bicep (and calves). I started out about 15??? arms and after 6 months am at 15 ¾??? arms when flexed cold ??? so not much further to go. Most modern bodybuilders try to go well over these proportions in specific muscle areas ??? but I do not think it???s as atheistic as the old Greek ideal if you get too far ???out of the box??? relative to other muscle groups. But like in all else ??? ???beauty is in the eye of the beholder???.

I can???t readily find my link to the mathematical ratio table to Greek standards but here are 2 interesting links to some of similar anthropometrics standards ??? one is in table form (http://www.pipeline.com/~bakti/MuscleMaker/anthrop.html ) and the other is pinned on wrist size and closer to the Greek standard (http://www.sandowmuseum.com/ironstargym/idealmeasure.html).


----------



## Mudge (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CHRIS *_
> I HAVE 15 3/4 ARMS. I HAVE ONLY BEEN DOING A WORKOUT FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND HAVE TAKEN TIME OFF IMBETWEEN. I AM ONLY 17. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO 18 ARMS WHEN I AM 18. I DONT REALLY HAVE A GOOD DIET EITHER.



So your hoping to gain 2 inches on your arm in a year, with a bad diet? If you can do it then I want to know how. I had the longest and hardest time breaking 17.5" but I could carry 17"+ even if I slacked off, but breaking the barrier was not easy at all. Keep in mind each additional inch is not just another inch, but mass increases cubically, there is a huge difference between an 18" arm and a 21" arm in how much muscle is actually there.

Each inch gets progressively harder not just by laws of nature, but laws of mass, this is NOT a linear measurement.


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 11, 2003)

at 18 6'4 and about 210 they re 16.5 pumped but i just started workng out so they will get much bigger.


----------



## Nate (Jul 11, 2003)

not very big.

i don't have a tape right now, but i'd guess maybe 14 3/4 cold.

i'm personally not interested in having huge arms.  i focus more on shape and definition.  the more shape and definition you have, the bigger your arms look when you flex, imo.  plus i'm only five nine, so they are decent size for me.


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 11, 2003)

SORRY J'Bo. I DIDNT MEAN TO SOUND LIKE I WAS YELLING. I'LL TURN IT DOWN FOR U.


----------

